# pegboard storage



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas, plans...etc for 8"-10" deep wall mounted cabinets utilizing "peg board"?
Thanks, folks.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

The doors on my cabinets are peg-board. I made the cabinets as I normally would, but for the doors I glued peg board to a rectangular frame. Since I would be hanging things on the doors I wanted the pegboard to provide some rigidity to the door, so I glued the pegboard on the surface rather than making it a floating panel by routing a groove. I put shelves inside the cabinets, but I made sure they did not come all the way to the door so I can hang stuff on both sides of the doors. I will try to take some pictures later tonight.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Try this site.
http://www.plansnow.com/shopstor.html


----------



## Crotalusco (Aug 13, 2009)

Be selective with plans now. Most are nothing but scans of magazine plans. Woodsmith, and others. For the money they are charging you could possibly get a back issue of that magazine and then you get the other plans as well.

otherwise its not a bad resource for "I need it NOW"


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> Be selective with plans now. Most are nothing but scans of magazine plans.


I haven't ever bought anything from them but this is nice to know.


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

a lot of my shop cabinets, ( and tool bases too ) are made with frame and panel construction, using 1/4" pegboard as the panel, glued into a a 1/2" deep groove. I use this same construction for the doors, sides, and back.
I use the "L" hook method for hangers.

For an 8-10" deep cabinet, I would probably make the sides, top, and bottom from solid yellow pine, and the back and doors from the above frame and panel construction...


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Gene,

I made a tool storage cabinet with sliding pegboard doors from a plan I purchased at PlansNow.com (for $7.95). I modified the dimensions and my cabinet is 38" X 60" X 6" deep (not including the unit that holds all the small trays for screws and such, which added another 6" to the bottom). It's a pretty simple design and I built it in a day. It's not as deep as what you're looking for, but with the sliding doors you can get at least 40% additional storage space in a compact cabinet, and I'm sure it can be made in almost any size that suits your needs. Hope this helps.


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

windstorm said:


> Gene,
> 
> I made a tool storage cabinet with sliding pegboard doors from a plan I purchased at PlansNow.com (for $7.95). I modified the dimensions and my cabinet is 38" X 60" X 6" deep (not including the unit that holds all the small trays for screws and such, which added another 6" to the bottom). It's a pretty simple design and I built it in a day. It's not as deep as what you're looking for, but with the sliding doors you can get at least 40% additional storage space in a compact cabinet, and I'm sure it can be made in almost any size that suits your needs. Hope this helps.


 
ha ha, I was just going to post a link to the plan. looks like you beat me to the idea at least. 

http://www.plansnow.com/dn3097.html


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been thinking about building the sliding door cabinet too...

The original plans were in shopnotes magazine, I think....


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Pegboard Hangers*

I use pegboard also but not so nice as the pics here. Anyway I had some some old hangers and ran out and went to Home Depot and bought some. It had assorted sizes and when I got home and was hanging the when I discovered. They were a LOT smaller and had plastic keepers. I couldn't make them stay in place. 
I got to looking for hangers that I had. I couldn't find any. Sc I got to looking. No luck. Then I found some in a retail store that sold store fixtures. Pricey but they worked I Ran out a bit later and found them on eBay. DIRT CHEAP


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/ho...o-build-a-pegboard-storage-cabinet/index.html


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Many thanks to all that responded with suggestions. They were very much appreciated. You guys are great!!

I have on 16'X2' long section installed and another to turn a corner thats about 4'X2' . My drawered bench (21 drawers) is in place and new top and a backsplash installed. Used left over bamboo flooring for the top, backsplash and trimmed out the pegboard with strips of it. Looks neat. 
Have one more wall section planned. About 6'X2" 

Still have to build two of the four door pegboard cabinets from Wood Mag. Probably start those next week. 

Will post some pics when it's all presentable.

Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I have on 16'X2' long section installed and another to turn a corner thats about 4'X2' . My drawered bench (21 drawers) is in place and new top and a backsplash installed. Used left over bamboo flooring for the top, backsplash and trimmed out the pegboard with strips of it. Looks neat. 
Have one more wall section planned. About 6'X2" 

Still have to build two of the four door pegboard cabinets from Wood Mag. Probably start those next week. 

Will post some pics when it's all presentable.


----------



## butacska (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, I was looking around on this forum for ideas for my pegboard cabinet. Here is my version. She just got done this weekend, my husband and me made it. First project using a table saw, router and Kreg jig


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

I too have built the pegboard cabinet from plansnow.com. If you go to the ShopNotes site and look at the sample issue, you can get the plans for it for free. (unless they changed it, it was there last I checked)


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

This is pretty much verbatim from the plans. Sorry for the low quality pic, the lighting in my garage is awful.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Crotalusco said:


> Be selective with plans now. Most are nothing but scans of magazine plans. Woodsmith, and others. For the money they are charging you could possibly get a back issue of that magazine and then you get the other plans as well.
> 
> otherwise its not a bad resource for "I need it NOW"


It's my understanding that 
Plans Now is directly affiliated with ShopNotes and Woodsmith Shop under the August Home publishing umbrella.

These plans are original to the magazines and a great way to get the plans without a subscription.

I choose the PDF option over the hard copy and have the plans 
e.mailed to me immediately.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Or...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...2ID4Cw&usg=AFQjCNFwu4sPCbZN1Ym5jQ_bhK3-7kEy6A


----------



## Arlaghan (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks jharris2. That's the one I was referring to. There are a few more pages on how to make the sliding doors. Having made them, let me tell you they slide very smooth, and the sliding door wheels and track were a great idea.


----------

